

Stonebraker on CAP Theorem and Databases - timf
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2010/04/07/StonebrakerOnCAPTheoremAndDatabases.aspx

======
cwp
Original article here: [http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/83396-errors-in-
database...](http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/83396-errors-in-database-
systems-eventual-consistency-and-the-cap-theorem/fulltext)

